# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët Në New York, USA

## Tulipani Zi

> Fotot e sotme ne Times Square NY. Sa ftohte qe ishte more, bo bo bo


O Bruklinez nuk mendon se duhet ta nderrosh ate firmen, te pakten per kete teme?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## elen

> O Bruklinez nuk mendon se duhet ta nderrosh ate firmen, te pakten per kete teme?


mbase simbolizon dicka dhe ti...p.sh vitin e lindjes, te marteses, te ndarjes , te marrjes se pashaportes portorikane etj.etj. :buzeqeshje: 
Ka mundesi te thote dhe viitin e rregjistrimit po se besoj...bahhh

----------


## brooklyn2007

> O Bruklinez nuk mendon se duhet ta nderrosh ate firmen, te pakten per kete teme?



Jo.
________________________________________

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> mbase simbolizon dicka dhe ti...p.sh vitin e lindjes, te marteses, te ndarjes , te marrjes se pashaportes portorikane etj.etj.
> Ka mundesi te thote dhe viitin e rregjistrimit po se besoj...bahhh


I just found it funny qe firma kontradikton frymen e postimeve mbi pavaresine e Kosoves.

----------


## SKRAPARI

Kush mund te me jape ndonje adrese te ndonje kafe qe frekuentohet nga shqiptaret ketu ne New York. 
Sapo kam ardhur, po banoj ne Manhatan.

Thanks

----------


## bklyn_kid

> Kush mund te me jape ndonje adrese te ndonje kafe qe frekuentohet nga shqiptaret ketu ne New York. 
> Sapo kam ardhur, po banoj ne Manhatan.
> 
> Thanks


mhm sdi ca me tthon per manhattan se sja kam shum haberin! 
po deshe per broolyn dhe bronx te ndihmoj un! 
kalo mir!

----------


## SKRAPARI

Po deshe ma ler nje numer telefoni ketu   lazerr9@hotmail.com
do te mar ne telefon

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

mjafton te ikesh ne Bronx ke shqipe me shumice  :perqeshje:

----------


## Bamba

I ke hy fotografise kom e kok e?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

shume hall te madh paske KozyShack po he ene ti bej si te besh siç kemi bere te gjithe  :perqeshje:  

sa per trafikun lere çfare heqim çdo dite  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Shkelqesia_E_Tij

Ju pershendes te gjitheve ju qe jetoni ne New York sidomos ata qe jetojne ne Brooklyn  :shkelje syri: 

Peace & Love ppl

----------


## Nyx

Ca behet ndonje gje interesting for spring break ketej apo hic qetsi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

wow...qe kur iken "ata-ato" spaska fare aktivitete ktu  :i ngrysur: 


as ndeshje futbolli  nuk luhen me :P

----------


## Tulipani Zi

> as ndeshje futbolli  nuk luhen me :P


Ca thu plako, Shqipria ka dale ne gjysfinalen e Kupes NjuJorkeze kunder Argjentines.  

http://www.copanyc.us/

----------


## goldian

po shoh ne youtube nje dasem shqiptare ne ny 
nje pralle e vertete 
jam kurioz te di sa mund te kushtoije afersisht

----------


## kthetrat

> po shoh ne youtube nje dasem shqiptare ne ny 
> nje pralle e vertete 
> jam kurioz te di sa mund te kushtoije afersisht


HOLLE HOLLE 20.000$

----------


## uj me gaz

:buzeqeshje: ............................

----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## ARIANI_TB



----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Me te vertet krenari shqiptare ..bravo u qofte

----------

